# Help! My Jetta went through a deep puddle and swallowed water :(



## AcidBlaze (Jul 25, 2005)

I live in Oregon and today we had a rain storm.. needless to say the drains got clogged and there were big puddles everywhere.. to get to the point, my car stalled in some water and water got into the intake and possibly into the air manifold... What do i do?







Oh yea... It wont start either...









_Modified by AcidBlaze at 6:46 PM 11-7-2009_


_Modified by AcidBlaze at 6:50 PM 11-7-2009_


----------



## DRedman45 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Help! My Jetta went through a deep puddle and swallowed water  (AcidBlaze)*

buy a new jetta sorry dude


----------



## AcidBlaze (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: Help! My Jetta went through a deep puddle and swallowed water  (DRedman45)*

What happens to the motor? need specifics.. can it be fixed?


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Help! My Jetta went through a deep puddle and swallowed water  (AcidBlaze)*

first off once it stalled in water, i wouldn't have tried to restart it!!!
you should've towed it or taken plugs out and cranked a fountain of youth worth of water out...
then..._maybe_ try to start it on the off chance that it didn't break anything when it stalled/locked


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Help! My Jetta went through a deep puddle and swallowed water  (AcidBlaze)*

I've seen a car come into our shop and the guy did the same thing. We pulled the plugs, cranked the heck out of it, flushed all the fluids twice, and i think the carpet and airbag module. The car fired right up when it was done. Although it did have to go through his insurance. How deep was the water? I hope you atleast have a cold air intake. Because if you sank it up to the hood i'd say scrap the car and buy a bike.


----------



## AcidBlaze (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: Help! My Jetta went through a deep puddle and swallowed water  (vw93to85)*

I have a carbonio cold air intake.. I've drained most of the water out of the intake manifold and havent taken out the spark plugs yet. Tomorrow Im gonna take out the plugs and do an oil flush... What sort of things should i do else? How do you crank the motor?


_Modified by AcidBlaze at 8:01 AM 11-8-2009_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*FV-QR*

A friend of mine use to disconnect his CAI on rainy days because the same thing happened to him before.
disconnect fuel injectors and coilpacks, remove sparkplugs.
crank the motor while holding the throttle pedal to the floor for 10 seconds max each time.
do this 3 times then reassemble. 
If you didn't bend valves, she should start right up.

I wouldnt chnge the oil until after she runs again. Then do a complete oil change, filter and all.


----------



## AcidBlaze (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*

How do you crank the motor?


----------



## ocellaris (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (AcidBlaze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AcidBlaze* »_How do you crank the motor?

Unless something prevents the starter from cranking without the plugs in, just turn the key. Also put some towels around your engine (not over the plug holes) before you start launching water everywhere.


----------



## AcidBlaze (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ocellaris)*

When I turn the key it doesnt crank it... The starter fires like a machine gun and the cabin lights go dark... Is something being grounded or is there not enough juice in the battery? Also, took out spark plugs and vacuumed up water and whatever else was in there.. No metal in cylinder. Is battery dead or something. 


_Modified by AcidBlaze at 10:49 AM 11-8-2009_


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (AcidBlaze)*

Check the fuse or relay for the starter.


----------



## AcidBlaze (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (HIBB 304)*

Car started... All is well... Thanks guys for your help


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (AcidBlaze)*

You are a lucky mofo to have not thrown a rod or something, from what I know usually hydrolocking = death.


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

*FV-QR*

So did you actually hydrolock your engine or was it an electrical issue? Did you do pull the engine apart?


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

he said water was sucked out of the cylinders, pretty sure he hydro locked. nice to see everything turned out fine.
for anyone this happens to in the future, don't crank the car after it stalls! take the plugs out first. water does not compress like air and parts will bend from cranking the motor with water in the cylinders.


----------



## AcidBlaze (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*

I just took off air intake and sucked water out of manifold, then I took out spark plugs and sucked all water out of each cylinder. Let the car dry for a day and used hair drying to dry parts. Put things back together and started car... As soon as it was running went to Jiffy Lube and got everything flushed... The oil was BROWN







.. After the flush and oil change car runs fine!


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: (AcidBlaze)*

I would of done the oil change myself. 
Never trust Jiffy Lube. No 2 Engine killer.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

If they break it they buy it! Nothing wrong with going to jiffy lube, although not ideal either.


----------



## AcidBlaze (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*

It was the only thing closets to my house...







I know Jiffy Lube isn't the greatest choice, but I was what I had to go with.... Funny thing I was at 69995 when this happened.. lol.. perfect timing hugh


----------

